# MN Gov says no



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

MN Gov Mark Dayton says NO to the Vikes on stadium issues in special session. :lol: :lol: :lol: To top it off, SI has reported that the group funding the stadium in LA has contacted Ziggy about purchasing the purple pansies, and he is interested in the offer :lol: :lol: :lol: It was also reported that if (like there's any doubt) they relocate to LA, they will go into the NFC West and the St Louis Rams would come to the NFC North.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

MN has a pro team??? :huh: :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I don't see the team leaving just yet....but something does need to be done. The GOV of MN has his head stuck where the sun don't shine at this moment. I mean he signed basicly the same bill that was purposed before the shut down. So the state could have gone with out the 3 week shut down and loss of revenue and services. What a good GOV.... uke: .

Now to the packer fans..... Do you think that the packers could get some sanctions brought down on them since they made contact with players while the lock out was going on??? They did this just this past week.....they informed or made contact saying or expressing that the lock out will be lifted and when practices will start. Yes you don't hear much about it but you could.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Packers?????What are Packers?????Is that a new girls dance line?????Maybe they should change their name to Packetts.Rodger's and the Packetts.Sounds like a dance team. :huh: :rollin:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Packers?????What are Packers?????Is that a new girls dance line?????Maybe they should change their name to Packetts.Rodger's and the Packetts.Sounds like a dance team. :huh: :rollin:


Ok Ken, I'll give you that one, that was funny. Although Rodger's and the Packetts sounds more like an 80's band.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nah.....more like a 50's or 60's black girls group.....you know....like La La Brooks and the Crystals or Martha and the Vandelas,or Ronnie Spector and the Ronnetts. Rodgers and the Packetts fits right in there. :laugh: :laugh:

Bring on football....will be a hectic week to keep track of everything. :thumb:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

another bump, who is eating alot of crow today..... :lol: ...... GO VIKES !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Another Bump for recurve, no response from you, whats up, must still be eating some crow..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: oke: oke: oke: oke: oke: oke: ...... GO VIKES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

He aint going to respond. Unless of course the bill doesn't make it all the way to signing. Then he'll be here to gloat. Typical troll.

Huntin1


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

huntin1 said:


> He aint going to respond. Unless of course the bill doesn't make it all the way to signing. Then he'll be here to gloat. Typical troll.
> 
> Huntin1


Must be hiding behind his keyboard....... oke: oke: oke: oke: ......


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

9manfan said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> > He aint going to respond. Unless of course the bill doesn't make it all the way to signing. Then he'll be here to gloat. Typical troll.
> ...


Either that, or he just discovered internet porn. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :rollin:

huntin1


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

huntin1 said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> > huntin1 said:
> ...


 :thumb: :rollin: :rollin: GO VIKES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

So recurennobody, suppose that SI rumor is still true about the Viking's moving to LA,or are you still hiding behind the keyboard...... oke: oke: oke: oke: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: ......GO VIKES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

